# looking for a new broadhead



## sadler2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Looking for insight on a new head. getting away from rage, I want one that will fly just like a field point. don't care if it is mechanical, or fixed, looking for something to get the job done. Heard good things about the t3, and havoc, haven't had any experience with either. Let me know what you guys are shooting.


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ramcat


----------



## Garnto88 (Jul 27, 2016)

If you want something that is tough, sharp out of pack, something that won't fall apart when it hits bone, accurate, and an all around game head-  Bipolar is the way to go.   You need something that can bust through bone and not fall apart like so many heads out there today..


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jul 27, 2016)

I've taken a few deer with the T-3. I like them, they fly great and make an impressive hole.


----------



## nickruis (Jul 27, 2016)

Try shwacker.. They're mean


----------



## Cole Henry (Jul 27, 2016)

I am not a fan of the T3 but you should definitely give the NAP Killzone's a try. They fly identical to a field point and do not use any O rings or bands. Simply screw on and shoot. They work awesome and you will hardly ever hear a negative review on them. They also do very well on hard angled shots. They will be back in my quiver this year.


----------



## rutnbuk (Jul 27, 2016)

So many to choose from and so many that are good...just like Bows it comes down to personal preference.  Mine is Slick Trick Magnums.  Out of the pack they don't look overly impressive but dang those little things fly true and do the job.  I am only shooting 50 pounds and they pass through like butter every time! But go with what you feel best with. Archery is a MENTAL game all the way down to the equipment.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd opt for muzzy trocar, qad exodus 

If you wanted a hybrid, grim reaper makes one with no tooth pick required called grim reaper hybrid.

UnderTaker is another solid hybrid broad head no tooth pick required.

I'm trying to decide which will be my new broadhead for this fall. I might try the muzzy trocar HB it's similar to a hybrid but blades look like they float. 

The spitfire double cross and grim reaper carni four look good but the KE needed concerns me.


----------



## hold em hook (Jul 27, 2016)

I tried Killzones last year and loved the results.


----------



## oppthepop (Jul 27, 2016)

QAD Exodus for me.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jul 27, 2016)

rutnbuk said:


> So many to choose from and so many that are good...just like Bows it comes down to personal preference.  Mine is Slick Trick Magnums.  Out of the pack they don't look overly impressive but dang those little things fly true and do the job.  I am only shooting 50 pounds and they pass through like butter every time! But go with what you feel best with. Archery is a MENTAL game all the way down to the equipment.



Plus they're extremely sharp right out of the package.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 27, 2016)

rutnbuk said:


> So many to choose from and so many that are good...just like Bows it comes down to personal preference.  Mine is Slick Trick Magnums.  Out of the pack they don't look overly impressive but dang those little things fly true and do the job.  I am only shooting 50 pounds and they pass through like butter every time!





Hunting 4 Him said:


> Plus they're extremely sharp right out of the package.



I shoot Slick Trick Mags as well.. They fly very well, they're sharp, Tough and they produce some serious wound tracks..


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ramcat 125's for me.


----------



## Soybean (Jul 27, 2016)

oppthepop said:


> QAD Exodus for me.



This, my favorite .


----------



## BowChilling (Jul 27, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> Ramcat 125's for me.



That's what I'm going to shoot this year too!


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 27, 2016)

Ramcats.


----------



## Garnto88 (Jul 27, 2016)

Shoot a Ram cat through 55 gallon drum and see what happens. A broad head needs to be durable to bust through bone. There are others that won't withstand that test also.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 27, 2016)

Garnto88 said:


> Shoot a Ram cat through 55 gallon drum and see what happens. A broad head needs to be durable to bust through bone. There are others that won't withstand that test also.



You seem to have it out for Ramcats.  Can I see your drum results?  Or is this hearsay?


----------



## jawja7 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ramcat 125's. Flies like a field point and makes a wicked hole. Bipolar is a close second for me. Didn't like the swhackers.


----------



## chris41081 (Jul 27, 2016)

I've been shooting Swhackers for 3 years and still love them. I won't change till they quit making them.


----------



## Garnto88 (Jul 27, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> You seem to have it out for Ramcats.  Can I see your drum results?  Or is this hearsay?



No I don't have it out for any head and yes il show you the results.  Ramcats no doubt shoot well out of a setup but I look for durability also.  It needs to hold together once it cuts through..    I always shot a fixed blade head and steered clear of an expandable for that reason.  Don't care to debate it but I can show you and anyone can do the test and see for themselves also.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 28, 2016)

It's ok, I already saw the head shot through a drum.  I would probably change heads if I hunted steel drums.


----------



## Brewskis (Jul 28, 2016)

Ramcat 125s for me again this season too. I've recovered every deer I've shot with them. Haven't shot any drums with them yet, but then again those are already dead.  

Out of curiosity, are Ramcat broadheads and Obsession bows affiliated now? I've noticed lately that Dennis and several of the hardcore Obsession guys on this forum are speaking highly of Ramcats and/or switching to them this season. Was there a falling out with Tim and Bi-Polar?


----------



## kiltman (Jul 28, 2016)

Ramcat's and Bipolar for me. 



> Was there a falling out with Tim and Bi-Polar?



  Tim talked about this in a another post, not too long ago.  I just say that Tim does not have anything to do with Obsession anymore.

Sorry, I believe it was mentioned on facebook.


----------



## chefrific (Jul 28, 2016)

Another vote for Ramcats here.


----------



## Hunter454 (Jul 28, 2016)

Ramcat held up through a leg bone last year, bent the tip and a blade but would be fine with fresh blades, I like them or G5 Montecs for their accuracy and ease of tuning and can't say enough good things about grim reaper razor tips for a mechanical


----------



## Brewskis (Jul 28, 2016)

kiltman said:


> Ramcat's and Bipolar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim talked about this in a another post, not too long ago.  Search for the posting.  I just say that Tim does not have anything to do with Obsession anymore.



Interesting. Surprised I missed that post. Just did a search, and Tim hasn't posted in the past 6 months. Care to post a link to what you're referring to?

So, is Ramcats an Obsession company now? If so, then ipso facto I don't have to change and still haven't been left behind yet.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 28, 2016)

Brewskis said:


> So, is Ramcats an Obsession company now? If so, then ipso facto I don't have to change and still haven't been left behind yet.



Both companies are owned by Arcus.  I shot Ramcats before they were sold to Arcus, so my affiliation was before the sale.  I've never been partial to any one head, I like testing them all, just like I did with Tim and the Bi-polar. Its the best hybrid design IMO.  Ramcats are my favorite fixed head.  

Arcus recently acquired Trophy Taker too.  Good rest design to add to their stable, although I don't shoot one.


----------



## Brewskis (Jul 28, 2016)

Gotcha, Kris. Makes sense now. I just found it interesting seeing a lot of the fanboys/employees here start 'marketing' a completely different head from just one season ago. 

I know you're very objective in your product reviews and recommendations. I recall you recommending Ramcats to me a couple years ago when we first met even though you said you shoot a variety of heads. You said then that they were the best fixed head, and sure enough, they haven't let me down yet.


----------



## Cole Henry (Jul 28, 2016)

I still stick some animals with the old faithful 3 blade spitfires sometimes.. They have also never failed me. I find myself rotating between 2 or 3 trusted mechanical's every season. Just whatever mood im in I guess. The buck in my Avatar got a taste of a spitfire and went a whopping 40 yards


----------



## cape buffalo (Jul 28, 2016)

Any broadheads  will fly straight from a well tuned bow with the correct arrows. .I like steelforce phat heads,muzzy ,wasp for fixed blades..nap killzones ,spitfires ,dead ringers.for mechanical .pict is from steelforce i shot a deer in the front shoulder the  arrow went though deer  shattering   it back leg bone ..i  just resharpen broadhead and im ready to go again.


----------



## Hamer174 (Jul 28, 2016)

I had 2 different Havocs open in flight last year.  Shwacker did great for me just small blood trails if you don't get a clean pass through.  I'm shooting Grim Reapers this year.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Jul 28, 2016)

I used torrid ss from carbon express last year, their bout 15$, killed two that went bout thirty yards 
But with help from Kris and other ppl on here, and pm's from Tim I've learned to tune my bow better, and that has made a big difference, because I can shoot a lot of different kinds a heads now 
I like the bipolar, and the killzone, but I haven't shot a deer with either 
I'm going to try the ramcats, because everybody is talking about them, do any if y'all use a 100 grain ramcat ?


----------



## countryboy27012 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have used the 100gr Ramcat.... let me tell you the story.

Had a bow that wouldn't shoot a fixed head with a fp. Turned out to be arrow spine issue. But a guy from here recommend the ram cats and sent my one. Blades were all bent and it looked rough.  I had my doubts but I tried it out. The first shot took my blazer off. Got a few more off of AT, and they all shoot very well.  I love them!


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 28, 2016)

Also, if you're a die hard 100gr shooter, you can put the 125 blades from a Ramcat onto the 100 ferrule and make it 1.5" cut.  It only weighs like 107gr in that configuration.  A 1.5" 3 blade leaves a nasty hole.


----------



## spencer12 (Jul 29, 2016)

One big surprise for me here, is no one has said rage yet.  Anyone shoot them?  Specifically the two blade?

I've shot spitfires for years and just last year shot slick tricks for the first time.  I love spitfires, the slick tricks are still in the testing period but so far they've been decent.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Jul 29, 2016)

Has anyone put thier hands on the new Spitfire double cross???

I'm liking the way those look!


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 30, 2016)

Trying out the new Muzzy Trocar HBX this year. Hybrid head and their Trocar tip makes it a mean lookin head. 1" fixed and 1-5/8" mechanical blades


----------



## Cole Henry (Aug 1, 2016)

spencer12 said:


> One big surprise for me here, is no one has said rage yet.  Anyone shoot them?  Specifically the two blade?
> 
> I bought a pack of the Rage Chisel tip 2 blade extremes last season and killed 3 different animals with them. Every animal died very quickly and went less than 75 yards but.. All the heads were in very bad shape after recovery. Bent or broken ferrule on all of them and bent or broken blades. So not sure how i feel about that particular model but the old original 2 blade rage with the rubber O ring seem to be a great head.


----------



## sadler2 (Aug 1, 2016)

After reviewing the heads you guys suggested I believe I'm going to give the ram cats a go. thanks guys


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 1, 2016)

Just get something you're confident in. If you put any of them through the lungs you'll be fine. Don't fall into the "Need a 2" wide expandable" trap. If you shoot enough arrow weight and draw weight you'll be fine. Otherwise, get one that your bow shoots well and go hunting.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 1, 2016)

We were posting at the same time. The Ramcats are a fine broadhead. If you lose a deer, don't blame the head.


----------



## jblakehunter (Aug 1, 2016)

DRT Broadheads from Dirtnap Gear! Great flying, great penetration, and a great company that stands by their products.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 1, 2016)

jblakehunter said:


> DRT Broadheads from Dirtnap Gear! Great flying, great penetration, and a great company that stands by their products.



cant agree more


----------



## Klondike (Aug 1, 2016)

*+1 for muzzy*

After a couple of mechanical failure to open went to fixed.  Muzzy Trocar flew the best from one bow and Montec G5 from the other.

They all kill - whatever shots the best and aligns with field point practice is where I settle.


----------



## SAhunter (Aug 1, 2016)

I've used Slick trick 100 grain for years and yet to lose a deer. Fly just like my field points. Trying the new ramcat 100 grain 1 3/8 cut when they come in.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 1, 2016)

*I put this out a few years ago*

This is the evolution of the Ramcat. When they first became available I had to just about beg stores to keep them and now everybody knows what they are. I loved the Smokes (the mechanical that Ramcats were born from). When I got prototypes of the first Ramcats I could not believe how great they flew( the buck in my avatar is from one of the prototypes).The design has changed some, the blades have changed some, but they still fly like bullets. The first ATA show we couldn't get many people to even stop because we seemed so gimmicky. Until the penetration test. It was a small tiny booth then with just a few pictures of me with a few deer and another guy. It sure has exploded. Great heads to say the least. The fly just like a field tip. They really do the impossible. A tuned bow or not, most heads just can't fly like Ramcats do.


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Aug 2, 2016)

Never once lost a deer with the original 2 blade rage in the last few years .


----------



## sadler2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Klondike said:


> After a couple of mechanical failure to open went to fixed.  Muzzy Trocar flew the best from one bow and Montec G5 from the other.
> 
> They all kill - whatever shots the best and aligns with field point practice is where I settle.



same reason I'm looking for a new head.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 2, 2016)

jblakehunter said:


> DRT Broadheads from Dirtnap Gear! Great flying, great penetration, and a great company that stands by their products.



I completely Agree!!!


----------



## Watasha (Aug 2, 2016)

I guess I am in a very small percentage that doesn't look for a new broadhead every year. I've had great success with the original 2 blade rages and don't see myself changing anytime soon. I have 9 grey ones and three blue ones (back from before they changed the practice heads to where they can't be converted into broadhead so) that I have used for years.


----------



## sadler2 (Aug 2, 2016)

where are all the entrance and exit wound pics at is what I want to know


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 2, 2016)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/BF0B3537-C04E-43D9-AB62-465F7B6B11A4_zps4tb0kcnr.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Kill zone entrance ^^

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/59109E82-26AA-40A9-B5FC-F6FA9DBB0977_zpsshoznncg.png.html]
	
[/URL]

Deep six KillZone entrance  ^^

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/1751CF9E-70A3-4A7B-A222-E4AA1AD555B5_zpsz8vcfrs6.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Ulmer Edge exit ^^

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/F0A11F64-B948-4A88-81F6-44BFD529935C_zpsctbktehv.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Ulmer Edge Entrance different deer ^^

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/C4CD15C9-C14B-477D-8048-A90485F09F54_zpsbhlwskvy.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

KillZone CoC entrance ^^

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/2EFA8DA9-0713-42F8-81B7-50ECBFF844A3_zpsrkxsvy5w.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Grim Reaper Hybrid Exit ^^

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/85E437FA-2F7A-42D1-9C56-9CA1136B1DD2_zpsqkfmcukw.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Spitfire entrance


----------



## alex_barnes (Aug 14, 2016)

Grim reapers work well for me but thinking about switching this year to the ramcats


----------



## chill15 (Aug 14, 2016)

Killzones followed closely by Rage Hypodermics. Nothing like them!


----------



## southerndraw (Aug 14, 2016)

Rage extremes for me, out of the compound bow and crossbow. I like holes you can stick your hand through.


----------



## drenalin08 (Aug 14, 2016)

Walmart carbon express torrid ss 12.45$ for 3 heads.


----------



## Watasha (Aug 14, 2016)

It's funny to me how last years top broadhead was "field point accurate", "virtually indestructible", "the only thing going in my quiver", "just sharpen and reshoot", and next year it's hardly mentioned at all. I am not referring to a specific head, I just mean that's how it seems to go for whatever head is hot at any given time. It's the same way with bows. In the 20 years I've been shooting bows the top new bow every year is "quietest bow I've ever shot", "absolutely dead in the hand", just seem like it's hard to advance that much every 12 months!


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 15, 2016)

I haven't decided what I'm shooting this fall. Most everybroad head wouldn't be on the market if it hadn't been field tested. I'm leaning towards the 10 pack of slick trick mags. Seems like a great head at a good value. I've shot loads of the big brands and had success with them just thing I'll stay simple this year.


----------



## FAASupport (Aug 15, 2016)

Give Toxics a try.  You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Aug 15, 2016)

Ramcat or slick trick, mechanicals will fail at some point after all it has moving parts.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 15, 2016)

Watasha said:


> It's funny to me how last years top broadhead was "field point accurate", "virtually indestructible", "the only thing going in my quiver", "just sharpen and reshoot", and next year it's hardly mentioned at all. I am not referring to a specific head, I just mean that's how it seems to go for whatever head is hot at any given time. It's the same way with bows. In the 20 years I've been shooting bows the top new bow every year is "quietest bow I've ever shot", "absolutely dead in the hand", just seem like it's hard to advance that much every 12 months!




No kidding.  


Hunters are a fickle bunch.  I've been shooting and trusting Grim Reapers for about the last 8 years.  I don't see any reason to change.  If I do my part, they'll do theirs.


----------



## yelladog (Aug 23, 2016)

Watasha said:


> It's funny to me how last years top broadhead was "field point accurate", "virtually indestructible", "the only thing going in my quiver", "just sharpen and reshoot", and next year it's hardly mentioned at all. I am not referring to a specific head, I just mean that's how it seems to go for whatever head is hot at any given time. It's the same way with bows. In the 20 years I've been shooting bows the top new bow every year is "quietest bow I've ever shot", "absolutely dead in the hand", just seem like it's hard to advance that much every 12 months!


 agreed. Where are all the bipolar shooters at?


----------



## bowhunter4 (Aug 25, 2016)

jblakehunter said:


> DRT Broadheads from Dirtnap Gear! Great flying, great penetration, and a great company that stands by their products.



I agree! Best broadheads I've used.


----------



## SRF25 (Aug 31, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has used the Shuttle T's? I like the solid look of those.


----------



## Brandingo (Aug 31, 2016)

NAP Kill Zone all the way. Used Rage 3 blade for years and will never go back.


----------



## Esau (Aug 31, 2016)

Ramcats.


----------



## Cotton14 (Aug 31, 2016)

Wasp jak hammer.... Been shooting these for years and i cant find anything that flies better for me...not the biggest hole but ill take accuracy over cut any day.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Aug 31, 2016)

My wife asked, " why do you keep buying different arrow heads" I said" cause they keep posting ones I ain't tried yet" lol


----------



## cself (Aug 31, 2016)

Picked up some bipolars from Tim at the blast last year and I can say they shot good out to 50 yards (technically 48) I only shot one deer with them and they did there job big cuts in and out. In fairness it was a heart shot so I didn't need much help from the big blades but it very nearly cut the heart in two. The biggest negative I have found is availability. Like others have said lots of good heads out there I don't think you can go wrong with any of the options posted.


----------



## NBN (Aug 31, 2016)

SRF25 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used the Shuttle T's? I like the solid look of those.[
> 
> I've been hunting with them for nine years! Best head I have used. Fly great and never lose a blade. They have a chopping effect to them instead of a slicing effect like most heads and makes a big hole. I've shot 25+ deer with them and have lost just one and that was a bad shot angle on my part. I see no reason to change!!!


----------



## Quailbird (Sep 1, 2016)

Ramcat 125s as well.  Smoked my KS buck last year with em!


----------

